# Dyna mw270 and ID cd1e



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

Would a set of cd1e mini with a set of mw270 work? I have 250w for the midbass and 75w for the horns.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The mw170 would work and can sound excellent. A higher efficiency mid bass helps though and would blend with less tuning effort because of more similar tonal qualities.

Cd1e is an old model and was replaced by the CDPro.

Eric


----------

